# what do i feed my nursing mouse



## wyliegirl12 (Apr 13, 2010)

I got a mouse from pet store well she was pregnant and had 6 pinkies 1 week later what can i feed her she wont eat strawberrier,cucumber or apple i have not tried nothing else.She likes dog biscuit,sunflower seeds


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Scrambled eggs, mealworms, crickets, high quality dog food...


----------



## wyliegirl12 (Apr 13, 2010)

is beneful high quality


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Purina uses a lot of preservatives and fillers in its pet foods but if it's all you have, it'll work. I buy Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul which is probably the cheapest high-quality dog food you can find.


----------



## robinson (May 11, 2010)

you need to give her carrots, or an fruits besides lettuce, celery, watermelon, and strawberries, because these can cause diarrhea. They also love eggs, but they have to be scrambled. Eggs are a good source of protein.she has fresh water every day.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

i tried the scrambled eggs with my mice just as a little treat and they LOVEDDDD it!


----------

